# Cd's



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I am of the course now and I am loving every single minute of it. Currently I am on session 2 and one thing I have found is that I cannot stay awake for the whole of the session!!! I think I have once for this session. My question is about the spinning wheels part of the session. And you have to put ur foot on the pedal for your symptom either c or d, to speed up or slow down. Well I suffer from both and am abit unsure as to what to do at this point.. do I just go with the symptom I'm having at that moment? Or do I go with what I suffer with the most on the whole?I have noticed that at the beginning of the session when you look at the labels on the parcel that the label is always marked with a symptom that I have been having that day. Clever how that works hey..







On the whole I think I'm doing ok, even my boyfriend has commented on the change. I do get a bit impatient though and want to get onto the next session before I'm ment to. Resisting temptation so far..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Valtaya!Glad you are enjoying the program. If you have specific questions about your sessions, it is best to inquire through the contact page of Mike's website, so as to not give away specifics of the sessions to others who may have just started the program as this BB is for basic support. Mike or his staff will give you the best answer to specifics for your own situation.But in general, the subconscious mind knows what to do, and just flow with it; I would say that if you are getting labels with the symptom of the day, to go with whatever that symptom is in view of the imagery for that session. But don't worry it does balance itself out, even if you just listen and imagine a balance between the two.Take care and enjoy the rest of your journey!All the best to you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Valtaya, that's great things are improving. That's the way it happens very gradually over time, but it sticks. Sometimes it is hard to notice because of this, but shows its working and over time it gets better and better.







My IBS is d and c alternating, a little more on the d side and when I did them I just imagine a balance with the pedals.I don't really have major swings anymore and basically have pretty normal stool patterns most of the time now.One of the resaons we try not to talk specifics here, is so we don't implant our thoughts or beliefs on others, just so you know. Everyone is different and everyone hears differences in the tapes.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry I didnt realise.. Wont do it again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

That's interesting how you picture the pedals, Shawn. As you know, I also have alternating D and C with pain, but am gas predominant. When I picture the pedals, I usually picture one or the other, depending on what's happening at the moment.....except at those times when I have both problems simultaneously... which happens more often than I care to deal with sometimes...







Overall, the hypno made a very significantly positive change in my IBS symptoms, even before I began taking the Depakote. The Depakote has improved it even more. Now sometimes I am almost normal....


----------

